# Scabs on edges of ears...fungus???



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

Merlot has scabs on the edges of both his ears. The scabs are in the exact same spot on both ears, so its not from getting scratched on something. They don't bother him and he doesn't seem to be scratching his ears. The ear canals are clean, no odor. I found a couple of websites that say it is called an ear fungus that smooth chihuahuas get. One websites says it is actually not a fungus but caused by the dog getting a chill that kills the cells on the tips of the ears. 

Merlot hasn't been out in the cold for long period of time. He does his business and runs back in the house. Has anyone else had these scabs on their chi? Or what to do about them? I cleaned them with peroxide and put neosporin on them last night.

Thanks,

Kiffany & Merlot


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes. My chi had scabs too. I took her to the vet and she was diagnosed with allergies to pollen. The scabs are from her scratching incessantly at her ears, the danger of which is of course, infection. After a round of atarax, Skippy is now on prednisone for a week and is doing well. Her ears have healed, but the vet recommends her being on Claritin through the spring. She also lost hair around her eyes and ears from scratching. Good luck with your baby! I don't know if it is spring where you live, but perhaps a trip to the vet would help.


----------



## Roxys Mom (Apr 13, 2005)

How long ago did Merlot have her rabies vaccination? My chi had the same problem and we tried several different treatments. Come to find out her ears were necrosing because of lack of blood supply to her ear tips. The problem was caused by the rabies vaccination. Initial problem started about 4-6 months after her rabies vaccine.


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

Tamara has them too. She has never scratched at it. She had them when we got her 15 months ago and still has them. They have not gotten bigger or smaller. The vet didn't know what they were, he just told me to come back if they got worse, which never happened. They are on the very edge of the ears.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Koke got this when she had demodex. 
Don't pick at the scabs, it can cause holes.
I would advise taking her to the vet to investigate just what the cause is.
There are apparently a few things that can cause it and you should find out if any other treatment is necessary.


----------

